# Morse Zig Zag machine



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A neighbor needs cash and asked me about a price for this for his yard sale. It did not sale, so Friday I'm going to give him the price that appears fair (after ebay research) and I'll get his. It was his mother's and looks clean and is in the carrying type case.

It's heavy as all get out.

The photo is like the one I saw. It looked pretty clean.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, I thought it was a machine that only did zig zag. I see it is a machine that was state of the art at the time it was made. Open that baby up and get her oiled good. What is that little piece sticking out the front?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That piece seems to be a sliding indicator to change things in the machine. Like stitch length or something.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I like the color of it! My mom just picked up a Janome model 108 at a yard sale last week for $10 and it works great.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

From our experience with ShopGoodwill those machines seem to go high. They must be a good machine of they are that desired. I would not mind playing with one just for fun..

Elaine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Elaine - what do you consider high? 

If I've offered him too little, I might add to it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I got one of those for my 21st birthday. It cost $75 back 40 yrs ago. It was an incredible workhorse, would sew anything and never gave me any trouble. I gave it to and elderly lady whose machine had broken and she could not afford a replacement and got a lighter weight portable after 25 yrs or so of good solid use. No needing 2 or 3 machines to do different things especially sew on different weight fabrics with that baby!


----------

